# Early Scan - No Heartbeat



## chamois (Apr 19, 2010)

Hello,
I am just looking for some advice regarding a 6 week scan I had today.  I felt that the midwife was very cold and direct with her comments that at 100% at 6 weeks we should be able to see a heartbeat, she said she thought she saw yolk sac at one point but was never able to find it again.  I am so upset and finding it very difficult to settle, I have to wait another 2 weeks for scan and was just hoping for some reassurance really.
This pregnancy is result of of 4th IVF.
Thank you
Allison


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Allison 

From the miscarriage asdociation - 

An ultrasound scan may be able to detect a pregnancy and a heartbeat at around 6 weeks, but this varies a great deal and isn’t usually advised.  All too often, a scan at 6 weeks shows very little or nothing, even in a perfectly developing pregnancy, whereas waiting a week or 10 days will make the findings much clearer. 

Was it a vaginal or abdominal scan? 

I've had lots of ladies where not able to see at 6 wks and had to go back a week or two later. 

Kaz x


----------



## chamois (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks Kaz,


It was vaginal, she did normal scan first but said my bladder wasn't full enough.  


Thank you for your kind words.


Allison x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

I would be hopeful and stay positive till next scan x


----------



## chamois (Apr 19, 2010)

Kaz, 
I just wanted to thank you for your kind words and also to let you know that I miscarried baby x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Allison. 

Thoughts are with you. 

Kaz xx


----------

